# Viren-Mail



## Dino75195 (26 Juni 2002)

schon wieder eine mail. heul!!!

aber ohne Anhang is die den auch gefährlich, hab sie mal hier reinkopiert, is ja nicht mal HTML Code drin??? kann mir wer sagen, was ich in so nem fall mach... normal kieg ich keine so ne doofe Post!!!

mfg dino

PS: verrät mir einer, wie ich den Header einer mail auslesen kann???



Received: from [194.25.134.80] (helo=mailout01.sul.t-online.com)
by mx14.web.de with esmtp (WEB.DE(Exim) 4.70 #5)
id 17NEqT-00086F-00
for Meine [email protected]; Wed, 26 Jun 2002 17:36:37 +0200
Received: from fwd05.sul.t-online.de 
by mailout01.sul.t-online.com with smtp 
id 17NEqS-0000io-03; Wed, 26 Jun 2002 17:36:36 +0200
Received: from Ktmq ([email protected][217.87.113.15]) by fwd05.sul.t-online.com
with smtp id 17NEqB-0gujE8C; Wed, 26 Jun 2002 17:36:19 +0200
From: [email protected] (jharding)
To: Meine [email protected]
Subject: A very nice game
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
boundary=A0t7n22V780eSotv
Date: Wed, 26 Jun 2002 17:36:19 +0200
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
X-Sender: [email protected]


This is a nice game
This game is my first work.
You're the first player.
I hope you would like it.


----------



## Heiko (26 Juni 2002)

Ich hab den Artikel mal verschoben weil es sich offensichtlich um eine Klez-Mail handelt und nicht um eine Dialer-Mail


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Juni 2002)

Zumindest geht aus dem Header hervor, dass der Absender ein T-Online-User ist. Die Mail als solche scheint irgendwelcher Mist zu sein, den du dir (automatisch) runterladen sollst. Wenn ich schon lese: SUBJECT: A very nice game, fliegt so ein Zeugs sofort ungelesen in den Orkus.


Gruss Frank


----------



## Dino75195 (2 Juli 2002)

*verdächtige Dateien*

 


ups, ich hab die mail aufgemacht, es is aber nix passiert!!!

hab nen guten virenscaner, hatte aber ein verdächtiges programm, das im ICQ ordner versuchte sich zum internet zu verbinden!!!


externals

patch
Ft patch

so hießen die Exe Dateien...

hab sie gelöscht, und die haben sich automatisch wieder installiert, wenn ich icq gestartet habe.

hab icq neu installiert, und nun erzeugt er sie nicht mehr..

kann mir das einer erklären, ich erkenn da keine logik! dann muß ja das programm noch irgenwo drauf sein, das die andernn programme ausführt.

wer lust hat, kann ja mal antworten.

MFG Dino


----------



## Heiko (3 Juli 2002)

Das mit dem "Game" klingt mir stark nach Klez. Dino, wenn Du den hast und die Mail geöffnet hast, dann wünsche ich Dir noch viel Spaß wenn die Leute, die den Virus dann von Dir bekommen, bei Dir vorbeischauen und Dir ihre Sicht von der Welt nahebringen


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

Hallo,
das ist eine Klez-Mail, ich bekomme täglich (seit 2Wochen ) auch so welche. Die mails kommen immer von der gleichen T-online-Nummer, allerdings mit wechselnden Namen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Absender zu erreichen, damit er von seinem "Glück" erfährt ? Sonst hat der Spuk ja nie ein Ende.

 mailen geht nicht - Box ist voll
 T-online hab ich informiert, da tut sich nix

Danke im voraus, Holger


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2002)

Ich hatte neulich auch jemanden, der mir täglich ca. 10 Klez schickte. Ich hab ihn mehrfach angeschrieben und es hörte nicht auf. Ich hab das dann an die Abuse-Abteilung von TOL geschrieben und auch darauf hingewiesen, daß auf jede Menge automatische und einige manuelle Warnungen keine Reaktion erfolgte. Drei Stunden später war der Spuk vorbei und der TOL-Account gesperrt.
Ich wollte dem Menschen ja nix böses, aber als Virenschleuder braucht er sich nicht betätigen...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2002)

*Naja,*

heute kam noch nichts, mal abwarten.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Dino75195 (5 Juli 2002)

*10 Klez*

hallo

was is den ein Klez?? was macht den der Virus, oder der Trojaner???
 

mfg Dino


hab bis jetzt keine mail mehr bekommen

frag mich aber, woher der meine mail adresse hat, die hab ich ja kaum weitergegeben... haben die ne neue Methode mail adressen rauszubekommen???


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juli 2002)

*Sche.....*

..zu früh gefreut, es hört nicht auf.
Der Wurm ist wirklich einfallsreich, heute hatte er diese Meldung:

( Klez.E is the most common world-wide spreading worm.It's very dangerous by corrupting your files.
Because of its very smart stealth and anti-anti-virus technic,most common AV software can't detect or clean it.
We developed this free immunity tool to defeat the malicious virus.
You only need to run this tool once,and then Klez will never come into your PC.
NOTE: Because this tool acts as a fake Klez to fool the real worm,some AV monitor maybe cry when you run it.
If so,Ignore the warning,and select 'continue'.
If you have any question,please mail to me. )

?? wie bitte ist die Adresse von TOL, mir reichts ??
 Gruß Holger


----------



## Devilfrank (6 Juli 2002)

@Holger:
Die eMail kopierst Du in ein .txt-File (Notepad) und hängst sie an die eMail, die Du an [email protected] sendest.
Die Kopie, der Mail, die Du erstellst sollte den Header der eMail beinhalten, damit die T-Online-Leute den Weg nachverfolgen können.
Aber bitte höflich bleiben. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Leute dort z.Zt. Hunderte solche Mails pro Tag bekommen und wahrscheinlich auch auf dem Zahnfleisch kriechen....


Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (7 Juli 2002)

Abuse macht üblicherweise garnichts, wenn Du nicht vorher mal versucht hast Kontakt aufzunehmen und den Absender aufgefordert hast, aufzuhören. Ich hatte da schon längere Mail-Diskussionen mit den Damen und Herren...


----------



## Anonymous (8 Juli 2002)

Vielen Dank,
hier werde ich ja richtig geholfen  

T-Online hat ja keinen Grund sich zu beeilen, jede Verbindung bringt Kohle - auch verwurmte Mails!

Gibt es denn ne Möglichkeit den Absender zu erreichen, ich hab doch nur seine t-online-Nummer ?

Gruss Holger


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Juli 2002)

@Holger,

die eMail-Adresse lautet [email protected] 
Zumindest stehts so in dem Header drin, den Du gepostet hast.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Heiko (8 Juli 2002)

Nichts hinzuzufügen - außer: Schlaft Ihr auch mal?


----------



## Devilfrank (8 Juli 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Nichts hinzuzufügen - außer: Schlaft Ihr auch mal?



Sicher, sicher dat. 24h-Dienst und 1 Stunde Pause pro Tag
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

